# Update on Winery



## Bill B (Jun 28, 2006)

My sink


In operation









my Fine Wine Door












The curtains


----------



## Bill B (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## Bill B (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## rexmor (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks Great!! I'm doing somethingfairly similar in the fourth bay of my garage.....where did you locate this? I'm envious if it's in a basement [we don't have those in California] so you can keep down your cooling costs.


----------



## Bill B (Jun 28, 2006)

This is the inside of my old pool shead. The wall ac/heat unit keeps it a nice 72


----------



## Bill B (Jun 28, 2006)

Shed.. sorry about the spelling.


----------



## peterCooper (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks good.
do you have planned start date?
What about an open house.....


----------



## Waldo (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks great Bill.....I'll jump in there with Peter too..When's the open house?


----------



## Bill B (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I wish I could give you and answer on the opening. I need a few more storage racks and some small items. But it won't be long.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 29, 2006)

Bill,


I would love to be your neighbor. I'd be borrowing a cup of sulfite every chance I get!!!!!!!!...............Ramona


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 29, 2006)

Bill,


Did you design your "window treatments" and is that a pencil sharpner?


You are doing great, everthings looks real fine......good pic of you too on the other post. You look very relaxed!!!!!


Ramona


----------



## Bill B (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks Romona I wish I could say I designed the curtains but I didn't. Happened to find them at Lowes and yes that is a pencil sharpener. Forgot to take it down. 


Bill


----------



## OldWino1 (Jun 30, 2006)

What a hobby We are adding on for more room and more batches and of course more racks for aging if possible.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice job, Bill!



If I didn't have a basement I know I would be so *green *with envy!


----------



## masta (Jul 1, 2006)

Awesome job Bill.....love the sink and added back splash...is it stainless also?


----------



## Steve (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks great, wish I had one...


----------



## Bill B (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks Masta and Steve.Yes the back splash is all stainless. The place I got the sink from just got a about 15 sinks in from single, double 3 bay like mine and four bay. I wish I could get a few more and bring them to our next gathering. Maybe if he has any next year I'll check with the members to see if anyone would like me to get them one. The price on my sink was 165.00 but how long this price will last who knows.


Bill


----------



## djcoop (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks great Bill!!


----------

